# 2019 jh performance Outlaw 210x



## bwhurst (Jul 10, 2013)

2019 jh performance outlaw 210x
200 + - hours on 2019 Evinrude 200hp g2 / fresh water pump and 15x18 s.s. prop
2-8'power pole pros
Removable k-top
Garmin 742xs with upgraded mapping
Removable rear seat
18" raised console with bucket seats
Jl audio stereo system with 6-6.5". / 4- 8" 1/2 -10" subs 2 amps ,installed by Liquid Rides
36v 112 lb thrust trolling motor with i-pilot
2 cranking batteries, 3 trolling batteries with 5 bank onboard charger
LED light bar with blue LED deck lights
2019 coastline aluminum tandem axle trailer with new tires
Boat is washed and motor flushed after every trip and stored indoors




 $70 k
email : [email protected]
View attachment 4591204
View attachment 4591205


----------

